# New from Northeastern Ohio



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi. My name is Annissa and I have a 14-year-old, half-siamese, diabetic, 17 lb. kitty named Sabastion. I've had him since I was 11 years old and didn't know how to spell Sebastian. We call him Sabby for short. That's his picture in my avatar. Since he was diagnosed with diabetes we've been giving him insulin shots twice a day and switched him to a low-carb, high protein food. We've been through bladder infections and incontinence. He's a total sweetie with an attitude and I love him to death. 

So hello. I have an odd question to ask, but I think I'll post it in another forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

he's a good looking cat!

welcome to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! I'm in south-westerern ohio


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks!

In case you're wondering, Sabby is just as cross-eyed as he looks in his pic.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and you have a cute chubby cat in your hands hehe :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Anissa! The fact that he is cross-eyed adds extra sweetness to Sabby's appearance. Looking forward to hearing stories about your sweet fellow!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

hehehe thanks! I think he's the most beautiful creature on the planet. Me? Biased? :lol: 

I've been holding myself back a little because he would be all I talk about. I don't want people to get sick of me or my cat.


----------

